# Help ID this 1920s Elgin Motobike..



## TrustRust (Jan 20, 2020)

*This Elgin is my newest old bike and a bit out of my wheelhouse.. It has been kicking around a long time so figured it's about time I found out more about it..*
*I have read several threads going around and around on these Elgin Motobikes from this era regarding who made them and when....

Is it made by Excelsior Mfg Co Michigan City Indiana ?? What year ????
The serial number is A23355
Somewhere along the line at a bike show years back a gentleman then in his 80s told me it was a 1923.. 
Then he added that's when he was born lol..*
*Thanks in advance for any help...*


----------



## stezell (Jan 20, 2020)

Cool bike I would think 20's with the bottle cap badge.


----------



## Alday (Jan 20, 2020)

trustrust said:


> *This Elgin is my newest old bike and a bit out of my wheelhouse.. It has been kicking around a long time so figured it's about time I found out more about it..*
> *I have read several threads going around and around on these Elgin Motobikes from this era regarding who made them and when....
> 
> Is it made by Excelsior Mfg Co Michigan City Indiana ?? What year ????
> ...



I have a toolbox tank that would look awesome on that !for sale


----------



## SKPC (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes, cool bike even uncleaned! Excelsior made with volcano join on 2nd top tube and button badge attatchment.. 20-something.  It's all there, that is the good part.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 20, 2020)

Before Excelsior, Davis built Elgin bicycles for Sears; but then Davis closed about 1923. We see the “23” in the serial numbers, but I don’t believe that that is the code.  I have seen Excelsior built Elgin bikes with and without letters in the serials, and I thought that the letters meant later than those without; (but then “A” is the first letter).
The chain ring sprocket reminds me of the Reading Standard design built by Great Western Mfg for Montgomery Ward Hawthorne bicycles.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 21, 2020)

I used to have an Elgin with that style badge and at the time, I was told it was available in 1924 only.  Not sure if true, but that's what I was told.


----------



## oddball (Jan 22, 2020)

Trustrust, I believe your bicycle is 1926 Excelsior made


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 23, 2020)

*Thanks for all the input, photos and the ad guys....
I am still hoping someone chimes in with some Serial number information?*


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2020)

I think that my Elgin is a 23 or a 24. You can see it here http://fattiretrading.com/23_elgin.html  I'll take and add a pic of the serial number for comparison.


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 23, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I think that my Elgin is a 23 or a 24. You can see it here http://fattiretrading.com/23_elgin.html  I'll take and add a pic of the serial number for comparison.





*Yes I saw your bike when I was poking around for info... Yours has a tank as well !! *


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 23, 2020)

oddball said:


> View attachment 1128434
> 
> Trustrust, I believe your bicycle is 1926 Excelsior made




*INDIANA Red Seal tires as well...*


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 24, 2020)

Great Western Mfg. La Porte Ind. ended sometime in the middle 1920's; (might explain chain ring).
I believe that Snyder acquired some of GWM company's assets, (and later would acquire Excelsior).
Take a look around the main serial number, for any additional 'code' numbers.




Also, could be specks of dirt or dust.


----------

